# New Fuji SL owner



## JerryLook (Dec 3, 2017)

I just picked up a 2005 Fuji SL. It is in great condition for a 12 year old bike. Hardly a scratch on it. 

I have been riding moutain bikes for the last 20 years. I did also have a single speed Schwinn Le Tour bike, but this is my first modern road bike. 

This Fuji SL came with the standard Ultegra Triple shifters and derailleurs. The crank is a Truvativ unit. 

It has the Ritchey seat post, bars, and stem that it came with. 

The stock wheels (the ones that had issues and fell apart) were replaced with some Jalco wheels. Probably a bit heavy, but maybe I can find a lighter wheelset to swap them out with. 

The Ultegra shifters had the normal hardened grease, and had to be thoroughly flushed to work right. 

It is a great riding bike, and I am looking forward to putting some miles on it, and swapping around some parts!

Now if I can just figure out how to post some pics


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

JerryLook said:


> I just picked up a 2005 Fuji SL. It is in great condition for a 12 year old bike. Hardly a scratch on it.
> 
> I have been riding moutain bikes for the last 20 years. I did also have a single speed Schwinn Le Tour bike, but this is my first modern road bike.
> 
> ...


Welcome and congrats on the new bike. If you are on your CPU or phone, click on the picture icon above. The choose the file from the CPU or phone and then click upload file. If you are on Microsoft Explorer, sometimes things look a bit different, but the process is pretty similar.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Welcome! The Fuji Team SL (Super Lite) is one of my favorite bikes and these were truly super light bikes. Yours has been upgraded. The stock model came with Ultegra double group and American Classic wheels. They weigh under 16 lbs and the only carbon parts they came with were the fork, crankset, and seatpost. No joke on the weight. They were rated between 15.3 and 15.5 lbs. 2005 was the last year those amazing bikes were made in aluminum. Great alternative to a Cannondale CAAD for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## JerryLook (Dec 3, 2017)

I was actually looking at a CAAD and the Fuji at the same time. The Fuji was about half the price, and had Ultegra versus 105 on the CAAD. Made it an easy choice. Lol

The American Classic wheels on my bike were replaced with some heavier Jalco wheels. I have some Neugent wheels on the way now. They are much lighter. I am going to put some tubulars, or open tubulars on those. 

I ordered a hanging scale to see what it weighs. I am sort of a weight weenie. If I can get it down to around 15 lbs, I’ll be very happy with that.


----------

